# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Some laundry advice please.

## SimmT

We are starting from scratch (see pic) with our laundry/bathroom and I could use some advice.
I've attached a sketch of the layout, does anyone see any issues with it? Ideas are welcome too. 
I'm about to install the subfloor after reading the wet area construction guide. I was wondering what the ideal screed depth in this room would be? 
Cheers.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

First up, consider installing a floor waste in the middle of the floor, the laundry is the most flooded room according to Insurance Company stat's. 
A walk in (step less) shower will need a 50mm water stop at the entrance to the room for .9 wide shower. 
Make sure you have enough space between the shower screen and window opening, most shower screens are around 30mm thick. you could save a bit on screen size by adding a nib wall and reducing the size of the glass required. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

Your corner linen cupboard is using too much space, is the washer a Combo washer dryer or a seperate washer / dryer ? 
Also what height and size are the windows, and where are they located on the walls ?

----------


## Cecile

I would delete the window over the sink.  I personally prefer cavity sliding doors for small bathrooms as it frees up your floor space...since you're at frame stage it would be easy to do.  
 I agree about the corner linen press being taking up too much space...900w (I am assuming the width) x 450d is small, but adequate for towels and bathroom necessities. 
Is the sink to be a laundry trough, or a proper vanity sink?  You can brush your teeth in a laundry trough, but it's difficult to soak clothes in a vanity sink.   
It's also a good idea to vent your dryer directly to outside.

----------


## SimmT

Thanks for the replys guys, I've not tackled a wet area before and want to get it right.
I'll note that this will be a second bathroom but the only toilet.    

> First up, consider installing a floor waste in the middle of the floor, the laundry is the most flooded room according to Insurance Company stat's. 
> A walk in (step less) shower will need a 50mm water stop at the entrance to the room for .9 wide shower. 
> Make sure you have enough space between the shower screen and window opening, most shower screens are around 30mm thick. you could save a bit on screen size by adding a nib wall and reducing the size of the glass required. 
> Good luck.

  We plan to have a central waste and one to the rear of the shower area. I did know I needed the water stop which answers my screed question as for a 50mm water stop I'll need at least 50mm of screed.
As we are replacing the windows I can adjust it's size as necessary.    

> I would delete the window over the sink. I personally prefer cavity sliding doors for small bathrooms as it frees up your floor space...since you're at frame stage it would be easy to do.  
> I agree about the corner linen press being taking up too much space...900w (I am assuming the width) x 450d is small, but adequate for towels and bathroom necessities. 
> Is the sink to be a laundry trough, or a proper vanity sink? You can brush your teeth in a laundry trough, but it's difficult to soak clothes in a vanity sink.  
> It's also a good idea to vent your dryer directly to outside.

  The sink will be a combo, we have chosen a "nice" laundry style sink.
By "cavity sliding doors" do you mean a cupboard which hides the washer and dryer?
The corner cupboards are just sketched in. At this stage I really want to get the sub floor in and positions of the plumbing sorted.
Once the plumbing is in the walls can go back on. Cheers for the dryer tip, makes sense.    

> Your corner linen cupboard is using too much space, is the washer a Combo washer dryer or a seperate washer / dryer ? 
> Also what height and size are the windows, and where are they located on the walls ?

  The washer and dryer are separate units, we already have them.
The long window over the toilet is 1105mm x 620mm. 1185mm off the finished floor height, 1165mm from the door wall and 980mm from the outside wall.
The other window I am open to deleting as Cecile suggested. Its 670mm x 750mm. 1185mm off the finished floor height, 18355mm from the door wall and 780mm from the outside wall. 
The windows are being replaced so I can alter their dimensions if necessary. 
Thanks again for your help. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Cecile

By cavity sliding door I mean the entrance door to the room.  If it slides into the wall cavity you will not have the door swing intruding into the floor space.  If this link doesn't work, google corinthian cavity sliding door.  Corinthian Doors: Door System

----------


## shauck

Just an idea but maybe move the vanity to where the toilet is and move the toilet to where the corner cupboard is. Or move the vanity to where the corner cupboard Same wall as toilet.  
Then you can eliminate that corner area next to the side of the shower and have a straight run of full height euro style laundry cupboards, enclosed by doors. Corner cupboards are not very efficient regarding space usage. Keep in mind, ventilation for dryer. 
And if you can really be bothered (I would for sure), move the door (sliding is great idea) to the middle of the wall and then your euro style cupboards can go the full length of the wall and wont have an edge showing/facing you as you walk into the space. I reckon feng shui would have something to say about that too.

----------


## SimmT

> Just an idea but maybe move the vanity to where the toilet is and move the toilet to where the corner cupboard is. Or move the vanity to where the corner cupboard Same wall as toilet.  
> Then you can eliminate that corner area next to the side of the shower and have a straight run of full height euro style laundry cupboards, enclosed by doors. Corner cupboards are not very efficient regarding space usage. Keep in mind, ventilation for dryer. 
> And if you can really be bothered (I would for sure), move the door (sliding is great idea) to the middle of the wall and then your euro style cupboards can go the full length of the wall and wont have an edge showing/facing you as you walk into the space. I reckon feng shui would have something to say about that too.

  Sometimes you just need someone who hasn't been obsessing over something to take a look at it. I'd been wrestling with the design, trying to get it to work but never being happy with it. Moving the door makes it all fall into place. Thanks! Now I can get the plumber started.   
Regarding the build order, please correct me if I'm wrong. Plumber prefits wastes, taps etc.Subfloor installed. 90 x 90 stumps, 120 x45 bearers, 90 x 45 joists, 18mm compressed cement sheeting. Leaving enough depth below finished floor level for 50mm screed, tiles & cementWalls and ceilings installed. Flashing is no longer required around room.50mm water stops installed around shower area & in doorway.Screed falls to shower and room wastes.Waterproof room.Tile walls then floors.Install cabinetry. Final plumbing & electrical fittings.  
I'm actually not sure when the cabinets go in but after the tiles seems safest in case water somehow gets behind the cabinets.
Thanks again for your help and suggestions.

----------


## METRIX

What about this

----------


## SimmT

> What about this

  Wow, great design and model. Thanks Metrix. 
We are trying to keep the cost down and had opted to forgo the vanity/bathroom basin as this is a second bathroom, we are compensating with a nice porcelain laundry tub. This has created some headaches as it leaves an empty space in the most logical design (yours). 
We are subdividing a large block with the aim of renovating this front house for sale and building on the back. Anything we spend on the reno we don't have for the build. Trying to keep it quality while keeping costs in check is a challenge.

----------


## METRIX

It is hard to design it without a vanity, because you are creating a wasteland at one end, I have come up with another design which might work. 
Put a longer shower in, say 900 x 1200 by using a fixed glass pane with no door.

----------


## SimmT

> It is hard to design it without a vanity, because you are creating a wasteland at one end

  Exactly. 
Your new design still works though. Thanks so much for your help  :2thumbsup: 
I'm trying to decide between that and a revised version of my own with the bathroom at one end, sink and benches one side and tall cupboards on the other.

----------


## shauck

If you put the bathroom to the back, consider that you will always be walking through a laundry to use the bathroom. Metrix's layout is how I would do it.

----------

